# Heart Palpitations - Fibrillation



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

I have decided to put this on a few forums to help anyone out that may have the same problem as me.

Some of you will be aware that I have been suffering with heart palpitations for some time. In fact probably for 40 years as it happens! I have known that some of this is down to caffeine and alcohol and have adjusted my intake accordingly.

Over the last couple of years I have been given an ECG at the surgery which showed nothing wrong and the hospital fitted a portable machine that logged my heart for 24 hours. I explained when I took that back that my heart had been perfect for the 24 hour period. They then sent a letter explaining that the patient has a perfectly normal and healthy heart!

The weekend before last I was suffering as I do most of the time and decided on Monday to only have one caffeinated tea for breakfast and then go onto decaf for the rest of the day. This would then stop me getting the withdrawal symptoms I had a few years ago. Which to be honest was horrible with the headaches and nausea. I also didn't drink at all.

By Friday I was still suffering and decided with the help of our Tony to buy a personal ECG machine. It duly arrived on Saturday morning. I worked it out and connected it up. You can use these bits of kit for 30 second checks by holding them in your hands or placing them just below your heart. But I decided to use the three probes around my chest. I left it running for a few hours and some of the time it was also connected to the laptop which is where the data is stored.

What I found and what you can see is the bottom section of the graph from the three probes where everything is fine. So basically you have a small blip called the 'P' Wave which is the atria contracting, then the main one called the 'QRS' Complex which is the ventricles contracting followed by a final blip called the 'T' wave which is the ventricles relaxing.

In the top and middle graphs you can see the same 'correct' beat, followed by another much larger one. This is described as being a 'premature' beat. The condition is Artial Fibrillation and Ventricular Bigeminy.

So today I made an appointment to see a Doc in the surgery. I explain to the Lady Doc what has happened and she has it all there on the screen. I then explain that I have bought an ECG machine! Her eyes pop out of her head and she said 'What!' I then show her the above print out and she is astounded! 'I have never had a patient do this before' she exclaims. She was, I am pleased to say very happy with what I had done and coupled with me explaining how it was not their fault that it never happens when I come to see them, very impressed that I had taken the decision to look further. She also agreed that it is 'sods law' that it is not there when I see them!

The good news is, because I have a healthy heart, this is not a problem at all. As long as I can live with the odd feeling I have nothing to worry about. However, if someone has a heart condition this could be a problem! I can also start doing more exercise, which did worry me.

All in all a low cost method of proving I am fit and healthy!










Regards

Chris
PS. This is, I hope of use, but if you do have a problem, it is important to get it checked out by the Doc as well.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Amazing piece of thinking/research, well done..

Dave.


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

G2EWS said:


> By Friday I was still suffering and decided with the help of our Tony to buy a personal ECG machine.


Congrats on your getting this result - power to the people 

What did you get? Where did you get it? Do tell


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Thank you.



T4ndy said:


> G2EWS said:
> 
> 
> > By Friday I was still suffering and decided with the help of our Tony to buy a personal ECG machine.
> ...


This is the one:

ECG Monitor

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drink less coffee & more booze, it might not be good for you but you won't care :lol: :lol: 

Good news though, how much is a ECG machine anyway.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Chris,

Would ectopic heartbeat also describe your symptom, in a form of ventricular tachycardia?

Ian


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

icer said:


> Chris,
> 
> Would ectopic heartbeat also describe your symptom, in a form of ventricular tachycardia?
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,

A different graph all together:

Ventricular Tachycardia

Regards

Chris


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

You're quite right Chris, the trace shows bigeminy. In a healthy heart this is not something that should cause you any bother, but it may be vaguely unpleasant if you are aware of it. It isn't a sign that the old ticker is about to throw in the towel!

However, you mention that it shows "atrial fibrillation" and you use the term "fibrillation" in your heading. I can assure you that the trace that you have shown does NOT show any atrial fibrillation (AF). If your ECG had shown you flipping in and out of AF it may have needed treatment (perhaps just low-dose aspirin) to reduce the risk of the AF leading to a "stroke". But you don't show any evidence of AF Chris.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

TheBlade said:


> You're quite right Chris, the trace shows bigeminy. In a healthy heart this is not something that should cause you any bother, but it may be vaguely unpleasant if you are aware of it. It isn't a sign that the old ticker is about to throw in the towel!
> 
> However, you mention that it shows "atrial fibrillation" and you use the term "fibrillation" in your heading. I can assure you that the trace that you have shown does NOT show any atrial fibrillation (AF). If your ECG had shown you flipping in and out of AF it may have needed treatment (perhaps just low-dose aspirin) to reduce the risk of the AF leading to a "stroke". But you don't show any evidence of AF Chris.


Many thanks for that, I have to admit it was my first poor diagnosis and only when I found this:

Ventricular Bigeminy

Did I realise I had fortunately got it wrong. But for some reason I kept it in my statement.

Good to have someone who understands these things give me a further report.

Once again many thanks.

Best regards

Chri


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi chris there are about 20.000 people out there who have the same condition as you but don't know they have it as I was told 

I first started having palpitations at the age of 15 it was very scary they could last 30 seconds up till 30 min I went to the doctors he sent me away saying your to young for that condition 

I went back to the doctors a phew years later who then sent me to a heart specialist where I had to do all sorts of ECG heart scans etc 

I remember once havin a recorder device where I had to record my palpitations then ring the hospital up & play the device down the phone where the lady said that's not a recording as you have been jogging while recording your activity my Herat rate was 400 beats per min I said this is how my Herat rate was when in palpitations it felt like my heart 
was goin to explode lol 
I was given heart blockers which made it worse it was horrible feeling the tablets slowed my heart rate down I was taken off them then one day my heart rate went in to a palpitations for over an hour I went to hospital as I wanted to get this on a ECG I remember being hooked up to the ECG monitor where this doctor was frantic saying I was in arterial fibrillation that day I was in af for over 18 hrs which was so unpleasant 
I also get ectopic beats sometime over 20 in a day which the specialist says he is not worried about them i have never had a day of work with my condition only to se the specialist lol 
I am reassured that my condition is not life threatening according to the heart specialist which puts my mind at ease I just have to learn to deal with my condition 

so chris I know wot you have been through & still going through I wish I had bought one of those ECG monitors a long time ago


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

sunseekers said:


> Hi chris there are about 20.000 people out there who have the same condition as you but don't know they have it as I was told
> 
> I first started having palpitations at the age of 15 it was very scary they could last 30 seconds up till 30 min I went to the doctors he sent me away saying your to young for that condition
> 
> ...


My condition was alcohol related I do have a drink but in moderation


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

I had it too. Took the specialist's advice, lost 20 lbs, bought a big dog to walk, started cycling and playing badminton and drank less coffee. I've only noticed it happening a handful of times since doing that.
It really is unpleasant so it was a price worth paying.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Yes I have had palpitations for most of my adult life.

During that time I represented the RAF at boxing, swimming, water polo and athletics. I was also picked to box for the country.

On top of that I have been an outdoor activity instructor teaching mountaineering, abseiling etc.

So all in all a fit chappie! Maybe not quite so now I hasten to add, but not that bad!

I am fortunate that my heart is strong so as 'TheBlade' pointed out my Bigeminy is not a problem at all. Just as you guys say, uncomfortable. But once you have been confirmed as being good, even with the ecg readout, I can tell you it bothers even less!

Take it easy everyone.

Chris


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I have had A/F for over 40 yrs but it's been worse over the last 10 yrs. When my heart goes into A/F it feels like I have just run a marathon.
A few times it has lasted up to 24 hrs and I have had to go into hospital a few times so that they can get it back to normal. 
I was on warfirin for 3 years but am now on aspirin. The heart is healthy but they are concerned that when it is in A/F it might throw of a blood clot. They have given me flecainide tablets to take when it happens, these slow the heart down and put it back into rhythm.


Peter.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An interesting response to the age old problem that it never happens when it needs to! (Just like that odd noise from the engine when you take it back to the garage 8O  ).

We had to learn the basics about pqrs waves and 3-lead ECG's for work with the ambulance service - but never in as much detail as you have found out.

I have several books on the subject and used to look at them frequently to try to make rational sense of the things - the only definitive thing is that the flat line on "Casualty" means they have disconnected the lead so there is no electrical input at all..... :lol: 

Fascinating, but the important thing is that you are OK and will not be leaving us for the forseeable future.....

I am very pleased that you found a medic willing to listen - some are inclined to be very off-hand about such research but it does help to understand complex issues.

At least you have identified a possible (or even probable) cause and can rectify that and also be aware that your long temr health is not at risk - very reassuring.

Thanks for a very interesting thread.

Dave


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Penquin said:


> An interesting response to the age old problem that it never happens when it needs to! (Just like that odd noise from the engine when you take it back to the garage 8O  ).


Hi Dave,

Thanks for the comments.

Bearing in mind on this occasion the heart was going and uncomfortable for 9 days. I then went in to see the Doc armed with all this information the day after and it was fine and has been since!

When I told her it was madness, she said:

'No, Mr Grew that is what we call 'sods' law'!

Regards

Chris


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I had mine zapped to bring it back to normal rate and now take Aspirin cause, thought to be high blood pressure.


----------

